# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj familjen Pllana (Pllanalija) të shpërngulur në Turqi

## Albo

Kërkoj familjet me mbiemrin Pllana ose Pllanalija të shpërngulun kaherë në Turqi. Po pati mundësi dikush nga Izmiri apo Natalia, katundi Nagjarli. Ata që din diçka të më lajmërohën në adresën elektronike: ramadan_pllana@hotmail.com

----------


## White_Shadow:)

o Albo ...Shiko njehere tek http://www.arnavut.com/  eshte nje faqe ku jane Shqiptaret emigrante ne Turqi..

 besoj s do gjesh ndonje gje

----------


## dardajan

> o Albo ...Shiko njehere tek http://www.arnavut.com/  eshte nje faqe ku jane Shqiptaret emigrante ne Turqi..
> 
>  besoj s do gjesh ndonje gje


Albo  e  ka  hap  temen  se  mos  e  ndihmoj  nonji  nga  ju  qe  jeni  atje  dhe  dini edhe  Turqisht  kurse  ju  i  jepni  nje link  ku  flitet  vetem  Turqisht  me  sa  pash  une,  dhe  tani  ca  mendon  ti  se  Albo  do  ti  futet  Turqishtes , hajde mendje  hajde ,  shif  mos  regjistrohesh  ti  ne  ate  forum , dhe  hap    te  njejten  teme  qe eshte  hapur  ketu  ,mbase  ata  mund  te  dine  dicka ...??

----------


## White_Shadow:)

e ke gabim ... a e pe ate forum ?? atje ka dhe shuuume qe flasin shqip. une i thashe albos qe te beje nje kerkese neshqip dhe atje se emrin e katundit albo ja e ka shkruar gabim .

http://www.arnavut.com/forum/index.php?topic=2743.0

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Poshte jane dy REPLAY qe me kane bere tek forumi turk

 besoj se e gjete kushuririn ALBO  :buzeqeshje: 

----------------------

"...Në fshatin Karpuzkëjy janë vendosur Sfarçat, Gojnovcët (fisi Kelmend), Marevcët (nga Marevci ku më parë ishin vendosur shumë familje muhaxhere), Shurecët (fisi Krasniq), Zubicët, Pllanat, Prebrezët, Gimicët, Orllanët, Sllakuçanët, Shamallukët, Pasjaçët, Dragushët, Balltiqët, Rukovcit, Burincët, Zhinipotokët, Turgutët, Kordincët, Berilët, Cërno-gorët, Boshnjakët dhe një familje turke e Prishtinës, që tash mbiemrin e ka Jillmaz...." 

"...Në Akkunej jetojnë Mollakët, Raçët (fisit Krasniq), Pllanalitë, Makovcit, Zhushët (fisi Krasniq), Konjushët (fisi Krasniq) e tjerë. Ndërsa në Eldaut janë të vendosur Rashicët (fisi Shalë), Podvoricët (fisi Krasniq), Melakët. Bedeshi ka Llumnicë, Mramorë, Zhushë, Sllamellukë, kurse në Azayjetojnë Podvoricët..." 
ALI JAKUPI, PËR ATA KOSOVA ËSHTË ËNDËRR,- SHQIPTARËT NË VILAJETIN E SAMSUNIT 

http://www.kosovali.net/kosova_samsun.htm


ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß


tung kusheri 
une jam Shaban PLLANALIJA nga turqi-bursa.
une e gjeta nje katund Nagjarli ne tarsus/mersin.
mundesh te kontaktohesh me mu ne msn sabanplanali@hotmail.com

mirupafshim.

----------


## Mr_Beni

E njoh une kete Shaban Pllanen. E kam shok  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## White_Shadow:)

> E njoh une kete Shaban Pllanen. E kam shok


hehehe

edhe une e njoh ... plus kemi muhabet gjate gjere :

plus per gjetjen e ARTA TAHIRI qe doli tek vizon +  website i shabanit dha ndihme te madhe plus doli ne te gjithe mediat Turke  se Arta eshte shuuume e njohur ne turqi  :buzeqeshje: 
http://arnavutum.com/modules.php?nam...rder=0&thold=0

----------

